# getting swarm out of tall tree



## wade (Apr 1, 2006)

We could talk about how to concoct fancy contraptions to hive that high swarm, but that isn't what you're after. I think you have a lot better chance of those bees going into your box, than to get anything out of what the other guy said. If I didn't have time to deal with it I'd have done just what you did. Here's ther deal- there has to be a better cavity than your box, or they'll use your box. Just don't monkey with it at all, until they're all inside it.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Don't even think climbing! It's not worth that.

The thunder method works well when a swarm is just issued and often when they are in flight. The likelyhood they will go into a new box is not high, more likely to return to the orginal hive or as bees are fickle some other nearby location equally difficult to access. 

I have taped a 5 gal bucket on the end of long aluminum pole, pool poles or antenna poles work great, climbed a ladder and captured them that way although It was when I was much younger and considerably more stupid than I am now.

High swarms are usually best watched while listening to a recording of Old Lang Syne or the ending theme song from Hee Haw as they usually go there own way and the less you get injured watching them the better.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I've located 4 swarms thus far this spring and only one had consideration enough to land near the ground. The other 3 were in the top of a very tall tree of some kind. Guess I'm gonna buy a truck with a cherry picker, now.
I did put out a couple of old hive boxes with a swarm lure in the areas, but thus far, no takers.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Buy a cherry picker, lol.....I'm thinkin you might invest in a few NUCS for a hellofa lot cheaper! and a whole lot less risky...


----------



## livetrappingbymatt (Jan 13, 2006)

*swarms*

i use a long arm extension pole with a bucket on it or just put a box under it and hit it with the pole! works most times.
bob


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

If you could get some comb (or a flowerpot style swarm trap) you could cast a fishing line over the branch and then tie the comb/trap to the line. Wind it back up to raise it up to the swarm. When (if) they move onto it, reel it back down.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>So what do y'all think the chances of the bees finding this box are? 

With the lemongrass oil? Pretty fair.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*fishing line and comb*

I've read about someone using a frame with fully drawn comb with some lure, tying it securely to rope or fishing line throwing the line over the branch and raising it up to a swarm. They said the bees crawled onto the frame and they lowered it to the ground. I heard about this about two weeks after I had a swarm about 30 ft up also, in a pine tree overhanging some smaller trees. They hung around for four days as I tried to think of ways to capture them and my wife prayed they would fly before I tried one of the crazy schemes I was dreaming up. By the way, how much helium WOULD it take to lift a 150 man with a bucket and bee brush?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The best thing to do with a swarm that is so out of reach that you would have to risk your neck to collect is DON'T LOOK UP. Those are God's bees anyway.


----------



## Lisa_in_GA (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you for all the replies; it started raining overnight, so it's 55 degrees and wet here now, which has strengthened my resolve to let them choose their own path.

Will the swarm send out its scout bees with the weather like this, or will they wait for better flying conditions?


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

If they are strong enough they will do quite well in the tree. Any day with flight weather will see scout bees - 55-60 degrees. They may also start building comb if they are stuck there for a couple of days.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

I would think you could find a 30ft pole. I have a wooden one thats about 20ft I keep handy.Duct tape a bucket to the end. for 30ft, you'll need some help. 

It may be a little late to round one up, but think about acquiring a long pole for future swarms.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Isn't this how we select for a genetically higher swarming characteristic?


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

In pine trees, I use a 12 ga shotgun, shoot well behind the swarm to break the branch they are on, place a hive body below where they will fall. It doesn't always work, but I have done it several times. I've also used a bow and arrow to shoot a thin line across their location, drage a heavier rope uo and break the branch with the rope. This technique doesn't work so well in trees with thick branches and foliage.


----------



## Bob Bee (May 2, 2006)

*Bucket Method*

I have also use the bucket method, just tape the bucket handle or bottom on the piece of pvc or what ever pole you want. A swift bump and you'll get most of them. Pour them in hive. You just have to make sure that you can lower the bucket w/o pouring them out.
Good Luck, Bobby


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

sqkcrk said:


> Isn't this how we select for a genetically higher swarming characteristic?


Could be, though the may simply be fairly swarm resistant bees managed by an incredibly inept beekeeper. (Ignore the fact that by procrastinating I had a 2 hives swarm 2 weeks ago.)

Either way, you can always pinch the queen and replace her with stock you prefer, all the while the little buggers are secreting wax and makin' comb.

Keith Benson


----------



## crazy diamond (Mar 18, 2004)

forget it, and buy a package.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Is that as in "Shine on you crazy diamond"?

For God Sake let us know what happens to this swarm, I can't sleep nights thinking about it!


----------



## Lisa_in_GA (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, the swarm stayed in the tree all day today, and it rained. Unfortunately, tomorrow I have to go into the office and won't be able to check on them till late afternoon.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Jeff,

I am looking at a cherry picker but it will be used in my work, not for chasing swarms!! But I really do hate to let a prime swarm get away.


----------



## Lisa_in_GA (Mar 28, 2006)

Today was sunny and windy with temps in the high 60s. The swarm is still in the tree, in the same place. Sometime between 9am and now the wind blew the ladder with the swarm trap over; I put it back up again and put a couple more drops of lemongrass oil on it. 

There are many more scout bees flying from it today, though. Low tonight is 39, tomorrow should be the same as today, only less windy. 

Any takers on a guess whether they'll move tomorrow or this weekend?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm guessing today (Friday). Light winds, 66 degrees, sunny. The weekend looks horrible weather-wise. 

More scout activity is a good sign!

Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Lisa_in_GA (Mar 28, 2006)

I have sightings of bees in my cardboard box swarm lure! The swarm is definitely out of the tree, and there are some bees in the box! Not sure how many, since I'm stuck at work and relying on my dude's reports, and he doesn't want to get too close. I don't want to say for sure that the swarm entered the box, but signs look good.

Thanks to all the good info and good wishes from the folks here!


----------



## wade (Apr 1, 2006)

They're probably hungry and mean because of it, so keep that in mind. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Lisa_in_GA (Mar 28, 2006)

Reports of the swarm trap were greatly exaggerated; when I got home, there were no bees in it. The swarm has taken off for parts unknown.

It's overcast and supposed to storm pretty bad later on today. Next nice flying day, I'll take a look around to see if I can see where the swarm ended up.

Thanks again for all the help! I will have been a beekeeper for a year on May 7th, and my goal for the next year is to figure out what I need to do on time, instead of always realizing what I should have been doing three weeks ago.


----------

